# How many boats at Indian



## JSeeger (Jun 13, 2018)

Hey guys, going to try my hand at the Indian Lake tournament this year, seen the pay out is massive, I am just curious about how many boats usually put in there?

I will be fishing Friday night and Saturday nights, which I expect will be the busiest two nights of the tournament, I just hope its somewhat spread out.


----------



## Chillydigits (Jun 11, 2013)

I have no idea how many boats will be entered... but good luck to you.


----------



## JSeeger (Jun 13, 2018)

thanks, I've got a pretty solid plan in place so far I think. Just hope mine differs from what some of the other guys are doing lol


----------



## Chillydigits (Jun 11, 2013)

I hope it pans out for you.. if you don’t mind checking I am curious as to what the largest Flathead caught is


----------



## JSeeger (Jun 13, 2018)

Chillydigits said:


> I hope it pans out for you.. if you don’t mind checking I am curious as to what the largest Flathead caught is


Last years was like 39 during the tournament


----------



## Chillydigits (Jun 11, 2013)

Wow that nice fish! Sounds like I need to make a road trip to Indian soon


----------



## JSeeger (Jun 13, 2018)

It's a decent lake to get after them. Most flatheads in this part of the state (SW) tend to top out around 35#, there are two reservoirs within an hour of me that I can put the boat on where I believe much larger fish are present, Indian being one of them.


----------



## Chillydigits (Jun 11, 2013)

I am half way between Indian and Salt Fork.... decisions, decisions


----------

